# Accurized AR's where would you start?



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Of the major accuracy compromising aspects of AR platforms, upper assembly w/ free float barrel, trigger replacement, ammo etc... By upgrading these items individually, Which do you think will return the greatest amount of accuracy? Where would you start?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Ammo, then trigger, then barrel, assuming your optic are A-OK.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks. I was going back and forth between hand loading equipment and a new upper.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Personally i'd start with the barrel. The Remington R-15 comes with a pretty crappy trigger and it's a tack driver even with cheap factory loads.


----------

